# Is your pet(s) fat?



## Suze (May 2, 2008)

By fat I mean what’s considered overweight by veterinarians and other professionals. 
Since pets in general aren’t in charge of what they eat, I’m unsure if it’s ethically right to fatten them up. My uncle (who’s a slim guy btw) fed his dog with cakes and other fattening food and the dog got diabetes and died an early death. It's worth mentioning that that dog didn't get any dog food at all.
This is not meant to be offending; I’m really not sure what to think of this and am a bit curios. I basically wonder if fat people have a different view on this than others.


----------



## Waxwing (May 2, 2008)

My dog is about 5 pounds over his "ideal" weight (and at 50 pounds that's notable I guess). 

My cat is.....cat-sized.

Oh I re-read and see that you're asking about what people feed their pets, too. I don't have a "pet food only" rule, nor do I agree with that attitude. The healthy things that I eat area also healthy for my aminals. My dog's favorite thing on earth is a good tomato, and my cat will scratch the holy hell out of you for some cantaloupe, or, weirdly enough, a pickle. 

Doggy wog is heavy-ish, because he's a herding dog who needs miles and miles of running, and I'm a city girl who can't always give it to him.

But the general rule is that if it isn't good for me, it isn't good for them.


----------



## Suze (May 2, 2008)

Forgot to mention _my_ pet/dog. According to my vet he should weigh about 22 lbs. Last time i weighed him he was exactly 24.1 lbs. He's an overall healthy and happy bunny!


----------



## Waxwing (May 2, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Forgot to mention _my_ pet/dog. According to my vet he should weigh about 22 lbs. Last time i weighed him he was exactly 24.1 lbs. He's an overall healthy and happy bunny!



YAY bunnies!


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 2, 2008)

My boy cat is 17 pounds, but he's really long, and he's not pudgy in the least and my girl cat is 14.8 pounds and she's fairly thin as well. I feed them dry food all day and wet food twice a day, I've let them smell my "human food" and they are completely uninterested.


----------



## Waxwing (May 2, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> My boy cat is 17 pounds, but he's really long, and he's not pudgy in the least and my girl cat is 14.8 pounds and she's fairly thin as well. I feed them dry food all day and wet food twice a day, I've let them smell my "human food" and they are completely uninterested.



"he's really long" made me laugh really hard.  

I love stretchy kitties. They go from tiny manageable balls of fluff to 40-foot monsters.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 2, 2008)

When he does his "meerkat" pose, standing his feet on the ground and peeking up over something like a meerkat he stretches to like 3-4 feet tall.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (May 2, 2008)

The 15yr-old is a bit underweight with thyroid issues, the 8yr-old is more BHMish than ever at 28lbs, and the 5yr-old is good BMIwise at 16lbs, being a bigboned creature.


----------



## Suze (May 2, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> When he does his "meerkat" pose, standing his feet on the ground and peeking up over something like a meerkat he stretches to like 3-4 feet tall.



pixplsthx


----------



## Waxwing (May 2, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> When he does his "meerkat" pose, standing his feet on the ground and peeking up over something like a meerkat he stretches to like 3-4 feet tall.



Squeeeeee I love even the mental picture I'm getting of that.

But, *serious face*

Yeah I think that there's a difference between what we feed ourselves and what we feed our pets. My pets don't know when I've decided to eat a lot, or when I want to binge. Your cat or dog don't know from "feeding". That said, I can't imagine that anyone would think otherwise. Your pets exist in a different universe of eating. I don't think that food carries with it the same emotional triggers/joys for them that it does for us.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 2, 2008)

The best I have is a video. I'll have to look through all my dig unloads to see if I have a picture.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v329/DicsDaughter/?action=view&current=RugglesMeerkatTalk.flv

He was smaller back when this was done.


----------



## Suze (May 2, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> The best I have is a video. I'll have to look through all my dig unloads to see if I have a picture.
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v329/DicsDaughter/?action=view&current=RugglesMeerkatTalk.flv
> 
> He was smaller back when this was done.



aww!...too cute:happy: thanks for sharing.


(is this thread more "lounge material" btw? itc feel free to move it!)


----------



## Waxwing (May 2, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> The best I have is a video. I'll have to look through all my dig unloads to see if I have a picture.
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v329/DicsDaughter/?action=view&current=RugglesMeerkatTalk.flv
> 
> He was smaller back when this was done.



I fell over. I love him so much.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 2, 2008)

Me too. He's a mama's boy. Always comes when I call him, follows me into the bathroom, etc.


----------



## Zandoz (May 2, 2008)

We used to have a cat that was fat. One day he got totally PO'd when daughter said to him "You're getting mighty thick". It was like he totally understood. From then on, all anyone had to do was call him thick and he'd go off in a huff.


----------



## Waxwing (May 2, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> We used to have a cat that was fat. One day he got totally PO'd when daughter said to him "You're getting mighty thick". It was like he totally understood. From then on, all anyone had to do was call him thick and he'd go off in a huff.



Bhahahaha. Pets are amazing in their ability to understand when they're being made fun of. From time to time my dog can't make his jump onto the bed, and when I laugh at him he gives me the most wounded look.


----------



## PamelaLois (May 2, 2008)

I have a little fluff of a kitty who tips the scale at a ginormous 6.5 lbs (heavy sarcasm).  She is one of those stretch kitties, and when she gets all stretched out, there is just nothing to her except fluff. She is just right, weight-wise, for her size, which is little. I would post pix, but I can't figure out how to do that, I keep getting rejected:doh:


----------



## Frankie (May 3, 2008)

My cat Frankie is so fat, when he sits with his feet tucked under him he looks like you could use him as an ottoman.

I determined a while back that we're both proportionately overweight - i.e., we would each need to lose about 1/3 of our current body weight to be considered "normal." He's also cranky and a total slob in the house, like me. We have a lot in common.


----------



## Fascinita (May 3, 2008)

One of my cats is semi-fat. When I found her she was thin as a rail, and she just began asking for more and more food. At this point, I'm holding back on feeding her every time she demands it. I think she's now gained enough weight that she's healthy. But she is very vocal about asking for more.

My other cat is actually underweight.


----------



## Sin_Mari (May 3, 2008)

I've never owned a pet that has become overweight. Simply because I think it's cruelty to allow them to become overweight. While we humans have the choice to gain (or lose), when we wish, animals do not and like it or not it does negatively affect their health to be overweight. 
It's just my personal opinion that it's wrong to allow an animal to become under or overweight (allowing for medical problems of course). 

Sad fact...most people think that overweight people always have overweight pets. I hate that stereotype. I think I've seen more skinny people with fat pets than vice versa.


----------



## Zandoz (May 3, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Bhahahaha. Pets are amazing in their ability to understand when they're being made fun of. From time to time my dog can't make his jump onto the bed, and when I laugh at him he gives me the most wounded look.



LOL...that same cat (His name was JP) was noted for falling off things...stools, the edges of tables, what ever. He'd be laying near the edge, roll over, and land on the floor with a THUD (one of his nick names was "Thud Butt"). Anyway, when he would fall off something, he would immediately jump back up and get int the exact same position her was before....you could just tell he was thinking "That did not happen...you did not see that.". Now anytime one of the animals is precariously laying on the edge of something, one of us is bound to say something like "Don't pull a JP".


----------



## Tooz (May 3, 2008)

Joey has a tiny bit of chub, but not enough for him to need a special diet or to warrant any worry from the vet. Part of it is the breed, which is supposed to be compact and stocky.






He looks funky with his eyes closed


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 3, 2008)

I have two pets - Bubba the dog and he is about 5-6lbs - He is just right size. 

I also have a Cat named Sosa and he might be considered a bit overweight - but he is a tall long cat in general so he has size on him.


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 3, 2008)

Here Is Bubba


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 3, 2008)

Here Is Sosa Kitty


----------



## moore2me (May 3, 2008)

I have two outdoor dogs and they both eat from outdoor self-serve feeders.
One dog is fat, the other dog is lean. They both are given the same food, have the same couple of acres to roam freely in, and both are neutered males. Since they eat out of self-serve feeders, the lean one usually leaves part of his food (we feed him the recommended ration on the sack). The fat dog sneaks in and eats any food the lean dog has left. 

At first we tried, filling the feeders up with a week's worth of food, but obviously that was a disaster. Now, hubby just puts one day's ration in the feeders at a timie. And dog #2 still is over-weight. Part of the problem is that the lean dog is incredibly active and is contnually running and patrolling the perimeter of our yard - chasing critters and running birds. The overweight dog spends most of his time on his butt sitting on the porch. 

They dogs were both raised together as puppies, however, they are different breeds. The fat dog is the Rottie which as a breed is generally a calm and less active dog. I think the activity level being low has caused a lot of his problems, but if we try to cut his food off too much, he just steals the other dog's food and then there is a hell of a fight. If a Rottweiller wants your food really bad, he is going to get it or die and take somebody with him.


----------



## Suze (May 3, 2008)

Tooz, bigsexy920... Cute animals! 
Must admit I'm not a huge fan of cats (my mother is shit scared of them so I guess its inherited) but yours are soo purdy:happy:



Waxwing said:


> Bhahahaha. Pets are amazing in their ability to understand when they're being made fun of. From time to time my dog can't make his jump onto the bed, and when I laugh at him he gives me the most wounded look.



I ditto this. I swear to gawd my dog knows exactly when we make fun of him. Thats usually when he's been to the "dogdresser"


----------



## Emma (May 3, 2008)

No way! I think it would be unfair to let a pet get overweight. I give my cats food in the morning and in the evening and then if they cry for some in the day I'll give them a bit to tide them over. If they started getting overweight I'd cut them down.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 3, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Joey has a tiny bit of chub, but not enough for him to need a special diet or to warrant any worry from the vet. Part of it is the breed, which is supposed to be compact and stocky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That cat _knows_ he is the best looking thing on four paws.

That look is so unique to a feline. It's like "go on lesser being...take my picture...share my beauty with the universe, for I RULE."


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 3, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Joey has a tiny bit of chub, but not enough for him to need a special diet or to warrant any worry from the vet. Part of it is the breed, which is supposed to be compact and stocky.



Tooz, what kind of kitty is he? He's adorable! How much of him is fur, and how much is pudge? I want me one of them kitties, just like him, whatever kind he is.

I have a hyperactive lab mix and a basset hound. Chloe, the Lab is 83 pounds and is probably a little overweight but doesn't look it. Lucy, the Basset Hound is 53 pounds and probably a little overweight but the vet hasn't said anything about it. When I got her she was only 37 pounds and literally skin and bones; she'd been horribly neglected and underfed by her previous owners and I thought she had cancer when I got her, she was THAT emaciated. We've gotten her over her food aggression issues (who can blame her for having them?) and now I'm just trying to get her and Chloe some more consistent exercise now that the weather is nicer and the days are longer.

I have to admit I spoil them rotten when it comes to doggie treats (and people treats). Who can resist those big brown eyes?


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 3, 2008)

My cat would be huge if i fed him that much - I feed him once a day about a half a cup of dry food and thats pretty much it. 



CurvyEm said:


> No way! I think it would be unfair to let a pet get overweight. I give my cats food in the morning and in the evening and then if they cry for some in the day I'll give them a bit to tide them over. If they started getting overweight I'd cut them down.


----------



## Emma (May 3, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> My cat would be huge if i fed him that much - I feed him once a day about a half a cup of dry food and thats pretty much it.



Really? Wow. 

My cats go through about 2 to 3 tins a day between them. 

Dry food would be much cheaper for me, and probably more filling for them but cats don't have much of a thirst response so they get the majority of their water through food so I'd be worried to feed them on dry. Plus I dont like the idea of all the ash thats in it.


----------



## Frankie (May 3, 2008)

In defense of my fat cat, he's 15.5 years old and is doing pretty well for his age. He can run when he wants to, still catch mice (if one has the bad luck to find its way into my apartment), and can jump high enough to make it onto the bed or couch. He does have Inflammatory Bowel Disease, but that's not weight-related. I would like to see him lose a few lbs, but he refuses to eat anything but certain foods - and now, with the IBD, I have to be extra careful about upsetting his system while trying new foods. Two previous cats I had who were at normal weights were much worse off at 15 years old - one died from lymphoma, and the other died in his sleep but had arthritis. Maybe, like some humans, fatness is just in his genes.


----------



## Frankie (May 3, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> My cat would be huge if i fed him that much - I feed him once a day about a half a cup of dry food and thats pretty much it.



You must have a small kitty. All of my cats, past and present, would have found a half cup of dry food per day to be starvation rations.


----------



## Lamia (May 3, 2008)

I have two cats the male is 13lbs but he's a big kitty the vet said he was a good weight. My female cat probably weighs about 10 lbs which is overweight for her because she's a small cat. She disappeared for 3 months when she showed back up she weighed 5 lbs and her ears had frozen off. She wouldn't leave the kitchen where the food is for 6 months. She's 16 years old now so I figure if she wants to be a little chunky she can. She rarely eats people food. The male cat eats people food and cat food but he's more active. His name is Elvis and her name is Poopy. They're brother and sister but not litter mates. I was the "kitty mid-wife" at both of their births. 

Here are some pictures of them:

This is the male after he'd been sedated for his 8 hour trip to Illinois





A rare picture of them together she usually doesn't let him near her





Me hugging Elvis against his will





Me hugging Poopy against her will





I lost my glasses...can't find em anywhere.:doh:


----------



## Tooz (May 3, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Tooz, what kind of kitty is he? He's adorable! How much of him is fur, and how much is pudge? I want me one of them kitties, just like him, whatever kind he is.



A LOT of him is fuzz. That being said, he's still a big cat:





After a bath. He is quite a bit smaller when wet, yet the fur still adds size to him, even when wetted down.

Joey is a ragdoll cat, and according to most breed profiles, males weigh in at 12-16 pounds or so. Joey weighs 15 pounds. Maybe he is not overweight at all, haha. Google turned this up:
http://www.royaldolls.com/breed_information.htm

Which is a decent rundown.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 3, 2008)

He isn't, but he should be. 






I want a hedgehog blob. All I have is a lil' hand held ball of anger.





Click for video action.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 3, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Joey has a tiny bit of chub, but not enough for him to need a special diet or to warrant any worry from the vet. Part of it is the breed, which is supposed to be compact and stocky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, the fluffy, regal bastard! I don't even dig kitties, but he is just fabulous!! Must be those awesome colors and the pose. He's quite a thing :happy:


----------



## Tooz (May 3, 2008)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> Wow, the fluffy, regal bastard! I don't even dig kitties, but he is just fabulous!! Must be those awesome colors and the pose. He's quite a thing :happy:



Haha! The funny thing is he is super not-aloof. He HAS to be near me almost all of the time and follows me around. If I ignore him, he stares at me with huge eyes. Heh


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 3, 2008)

He is not small at all - he is pretty big - He is not very active he is an indoor cat and I live in a studio apartment so there really isnt to much space for working up some energy. He is a sleeper 



Frankie said:


> You must have a small kitty. All of my cats, past and present, would have found a half cup of dry food per day to be starvation rations.


----------



## melallensink (May 3, 2008)

I have one big fat cat and one little scrawny cat. Go figure....


----------



## jakub (May 4, 2008)

3 Cats....

one underweight
one average
one above average

(1+1+1) / 3 = average


----------



## katorade (May 4, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I have two outdoor dogs and they both eat from outdoor self-serve feeders.
> One dog is fat, the other dog is lean. They both are given the same food, have the same couple of acres to roam freely in, and both are neutered males. Since they eat out of self-serve feeders, the lean one usually leaves part of his food (we feed him the recommended ration on the sack). The fat dog sneaks in and eats any food the lean dog has left.
> 
> At first we tried, filling the feeders up with a week's worth of food, but obviously that was a disaster. Now, hubby just puts one day's ration in the feeders at a timie. And dog #2 still is over-weight. Part of the problem is that the lean dog is incredibly active and is contnually running and patrolling the perimeter of our yard - chasing critters and running birds. The overweight dog spends most of his time on his butt sitting on the porch.
> ...



Part of your problem could be that Rottweilers are predisposed to being obese and are notorious for gaining a ton of weight. Have you thought about buying a light dog food for him? If you haven't already, you may also want to look into grain-free food. I use Innova Evo and absolutely love it, as does my dog. They don't need to eat as much of it because it isn't chock full of useless fillers they can't digest, and the lean proteins are much better for weight loss than any grains. Canidae is another great brand.

According to my vet, both my cat and dog are "perfect" weight-wise. My cat had gained a bit of a belly when I first got him because he ate like there was no tomorrow, which I'm sure he thought was true. He showed up at my door as a stray and was so skinny I could wrap my fingers around his spine.

My dog is spoiled freaking rotten when it comes to food. After the pet food scare (she was on Nutro) I did a lot of research on commercial dog food and it's horrifying what goes in some of it. Cheaper brands use fat from RENDERING PLANTS to make food more palatable to animals, which means your dogs food could contain the four Ds (dead, diseased, disabled or dying animals), or possibly other cats and dogs euthanized at shelters and sent to the rendering plant. It could also contain toxins from things like plastic and styrofoam, since consumer products like packaged meat are not taken out of the package before being rendered. Delicious and nutricious! Seeing the ingredient "meat" also means the food may contain animals not traditionally thought of as food, i.e. other cats and dogs. Needless to say my dog now gets a partial raw diet supplemented with Innova Evo.


----------



## Suze (May 4, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> He isn't, but he should be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he sounds like a little motor boat too cute.


----------



## toni (May 4, 2008)

All the pet pics are super cute.

I have two cats. Peppy and Perry. We adopted them from a shelter 4 months ago. Peppy looks fat but he is just all fur. I was so shocked when we gave him a shower and he looked sooooooooo skinny. LOL Wet long hairs are such a funny sight. 

Perry is a big fat boy. My boyfriend picked the fattest cat they had. HE is super cute. He loves his food. He weighs about 15 lbs. He only eats cat food. He won't even eat treats. (my other cat is a huge treat whore) I give him about half a can of wet food a day. We also leave a bowl of dry food around for them to nibble on during the day. I've never seen him over eat but he is pretty lazy. 

View attachment peppy3.jpg


View attachment perryfat.jpg


----------



## Waxwing (May 4, 2008)

I love that this thread has turned into pictures of people's wonderful aminals. YAY!


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 4, 2008)

Theres a thread called rep your pets in the Lounge? I think. Lots of pics of cute animals in there for you Waxy!


----------



## Waxwing (May 4, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Theres a thread called rep your pets in the Lounge? I think. Lots of pics of cute animals in there for you Waxy!



I know and I love it. I think that most, if not all threads should be derailed with cute animals.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 4, 2008)

Me too. cute animals are... well.. cute.


----------



## Suze (May 4, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> I love that this thread has turned into pictures of people's wonderful aminals. YAY!



i was thinking the same thing...luv it!
this is my little plumper it looks like he's in pain but he's not. promise! (he's actually just about too yawn. no sorry! HAS just yawned. hehe) 

View attachment DSC01243.JPG


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 4, 2008)

This is one of my favorites of my kitties when they were little tiny babies. 

View attachment talktothepaw.jpg


----------



## Sin_Mari (May 4, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> This is one of my favorites of my kitties when they were little tiny babies.


Hahaha! Love that picture.  

"Oi! This is my close up, get out of the way!" 




katorade said:


> Part of your problem could be that Rottweilers are predisposed to being obese and are notorious for gaining a ton of weight.


I agree and also about the food. Rottweilers are actually fairly active dogs, they're not suppose to have a low activity level. They need plenty of mental and physical stimulation in order to keep them fit and healthy. I'd say upping the exercise (maybe with some swimming to keep stress off the joints...because hip dysplasia is a problem with them and especially so when they're overweight) would help wonderfully.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (May 4, 2008)

I have two cats, one is fat the other is average. They both get 1/2 cup of dry food daily and have no interest in human food or treats.

My chunky kitty just likes to sleep more I guess. I don't overfeed him, but he has always been overweight. He can run fast and jump high though so I don't worry about him.


----------



## Frankie (May 4, 2008)

katorade said:


> I did a lot of research on commercial dog food and it's horrifying what goes in some of it. Cheaper brands use fat from RENDERING PLANTS to make food more palatable to animals, which means your dogs food could contain the four Ds (dead, diseased, disabled or dying animals), or possibly other cats and dogs euthanized at shelters and sent to the rendering plant. It could also contain toxins from things like plastic and styrofoam, since consumer products like packaged meat are not taken out of the package before being rendered. Delicious and nutricious! Seeing the ingredient "meat" also means the food may contain animals not traditionally thought of as food, i.e. other cats and dogs. Needless to say my dog now gets a partial raw diet supplemented with Innova Evo.



I almost thought you were making some of this up until I looked it up on the net myself. My brain cannot even process this information! Using the parts of animals that should be considered refuse is bad enough, but diseased animals? Roadkill? Euthanized companion pets? The packaging from meat? The fecal contents of intestines are sometimes included! Just throw all that crap in there, let us feed it to our pets and then wonder why they get sick somewhere down the line. I thought I had researched cat food, but apparently not enough to know what rendered meat and fat are made of. My God. 

I'm trying to switch my cat who has Inflammatory Bowel Disease to a better diet, and I just tried Innova Evo cat food. I like the idea of a 95% beef or chicken diet with very little to no carbs. Cats don't eat sweet potatoes and corn and whatnot in the wild. Sure, salmon and brown rice sound good to me as a human, but I'm just waking up to the evils of too many carbs in pet food. Cats are obligate carnivores. I think I went too fast with the switch to Evo (though my cat did like it - surprisingly!) and/or it was the switch from his regular liquid meds to specially compounded versions of the same meds (to reduce volume and make medicating easier) because Frankie's IBD flared up big time this weekend, where as for the past three weeks everything was well under control and he was 99% his old self. 

I've read up on raw diets for cats but I'm undecided about it. It's so confusing, all of the pet foods out there and the info on the net. I'm tired of vets pushing Iams and Eukanuba when both contain meat-by-products.


----------



## pagan22 (May 4, 2008)

Not a bit. I have 3 cats and a dog and all are extremely healthy. My oldest cat, Johnny, weighs just under 20#, but the vet said as long as I can feel his ribs he is at an ideal weight. He's simply a big cat.


----------



## pagan22 (May 4, 2008)

I also want to say that this is the best thread EVER. Your pets are so adorable!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 5, 2008)

My cat is rather petite, but pudgy at 12 lbs. Her previous vet never said anything about her weight. She is fairly inactive at nearly 14 years old, but I believe this is mostly due to her asthma. Even at age 4 when I adopted her, she was never interested in chasing toys around for more than a few minutes. She gets winded, then she lays down and doesn't budge. We make an effort to play with her every night. She will run a lap or two around our king size bed, then plop herself down and spend time batting and reaching for her toys. We call this her chair exercises. I give her 2/3 cups of dry food a day which seems to last her until sometime in the wee hours of the morning. By the time we're up and stumbling around making coffee, she is at our feet begging for food in her bowl. Overall I think she is in fairly good health. She still surprises us now and then with an unexpected big leap from one piece of furniture to another and gets from the floor to the furniture or bed with ease.

I absolutely adore my little girl. 

Previously posted photos from an uber-proud kitty momma.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 5, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i was thinking the same thing...luv it!
> this is my little plumper it looks like he's in pain but he's not. promise! (he's actually just about too yawn. no sorry! HAS just yawned. hehe)



My your dog has some pearlie whites! I thought at first you had doctored the photos and put human teeth in there (like the little Quizno's creature), but then I realized they were canine.. funny. My last dog was 13 with a very bad set of teeth when he passed away. I think it has just been THAT LONG since I've seen a dog up close and personal with healthy, white teeth. Cute puppy.. post more photos plz.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 5, 2008)

I don't really know if fish count as pets...or if they can be overweight...but everyone who has seen my lil guys gives me a "my they are biggins" type reaction, so yeah, maybe they are a bit chunky.


----------



## sunnie1653 (May 5, 2008)

I have two kitties - Charlotte, she's 14 lbs. Doc said she should be around 10-12. So she's a bit chunky. She's also 7 and lays around the house all day. I've tried to feed her the "Weight Control" food.. and she will have none of it. She's anti-health food. Kinda like her mama.  LOL!

Then there's Phoebe. She's my "longcat." (If any of y'all read icanhascheezburger.com you'll know why its so funny.) She's around 9 lbs and the doc says she should be 8-10. So she's right on target. Then again she eats like a horse, drinks like a fish, and runs around like a headless chicken. She also loves ice cream. Again.. just like her mama. 



Waxwing said:


> I love stretchy kitties. They go from tiny manageable balls of fluff to 40-foot monsters.



And this.. made me laugh hysterically. Phoebe can curl herself up into a teeny tiny little ball of poofy. Then you pick her up and its like.. endless supply of kitty stretchy-ness.


----------



## witchysbbw (May 5, 2008)

I have 3 cats. Tigger my boy is fat but very active. He has always been round since the day we adopted him. My girls Tabby and Peanut are just right for their breeds. Tabby gets thinner in the summer months but she is healthy. They all eat the same food but some eat more than the others. I believe that animals are like people when it comes to food and fat.:eat1:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 5, 2008)

My sister in law and brother are fat and have a fat dog. Not because my sister in law overfeeds her but because she has a metabolic disorder, two of her dogs have one. Anyway, she took one of her fat dogs to the vet for shots and she was dreading it because someone always says something about her dog's weight. She had almost gotten through the whole thing without someone saying something when as she was leaving a wife leaned over to her husband and whispered something.

The man then turned to my sister in law and said "Wow, that dog really knows where to find the groceries!" My sister, insulted because she's fat as well said "yeah we all do, fucker" and stormed off. 

LOL


----------



## toni (May 5, 2008)

Good for her. Some people are such douches.

BTW, all these pics of the pets are super cute.


----------



## pagan22 (May 5, 2008)

These are my babies. =) 

The dog: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5dvdnFCDvI

Johnny, the fat cat: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhWwvqDDtts

Lucky, the youngest and smallest: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYTskXSj60M

And poor Mya... I don't have any videos of her. =(


----------



## katorade (May 6, 2008)

Frankie said:


> I almost thought you were making some of this up until I looked it up on the net myself. My brain cannot even process this information! Using the parts of animals that should be considered refuse is bad enough, but diseased animals? Roadkill? Euthanized companion pets? The packaging from meat? The fecal contents of intestines are sometimes included! Just throw all that crap in there, let us feed it to our pets and then wonder why they get sick somewhere down the line. I thought I had researched cat food, but apparently not enough to know what rendered meat and fat are made of. My God.
> 
> I'm trying to switch my cat who has Inflammatory Bowel Disease to a better diet, and I just tried Innova Evo cat food. I like the idea of a 95% beef or chicken diet with very little to no carbs. Cats don't eat sweet potatoes and corn and whatnot in the wild. Sure, salmon and brown rice sound good to me as a human, but I'm just waking up to the evils of too many carbs in pet food. Cats are obligate carnivores. I think I went too fast with the switch to Evo (though my cat did like it - surprisingly!) and/or it was the switch from his regular liquid meds to specially compounded versions of the same meds (to reduce volume and make medicating easier) because Frankie's IBD flared up big time this weekend, where as for the past three weeks everything was well under control and he was 99% his old self.
> 
> I've read up on raw diets for cats but I'm undecided about it. It's so confusing, all of the pet foods out there and the info on the net. I'm tired of vets pushing Iams and Eukanuba when both contain meat-by-products.



Yep, I was completely horrified when I did some digging. It's sad that so many vets can be swayed by the almight dollar and plug products that are just NOT safe for your pets. A friend of mine has a boston terrier who is now deaf because a vet prescribed ear drops to help clean them up. One of the side effects was temporary to permanent deafness. He brought it up with the vet and he said he'd never heard of it. It's one of the freaking side effects listed on the product!:doh: Another big one is flea meds. Thousands of animals a year die or suffer neurological damage/seizures because of flea meds. The problem isn't the actual side effects, it's the fact that they rarely tell you the risks before you use it.

I'm sorry to hear about your kitty's IBS. I'm sure the switch over to the new food is what's causing the flare up. Even perfectly healthy cats tend to suffer from the runs when their diet changes. Raw diets are great, but can get expensive if you don't have ample freezer space and have to buy/make it in small quantities. If you have a full-sized freezer and do some price hunting, it can actually be cheaper than processed cat food. Raw diets for dogs are typically cheaper per pound because it incorporates fruits and veggies, but cats don't eat nearly as much. 
One really important thing to remember is to NOT mix wet and dry food to feed at the same time. Their diet can include both, just fed at separate times. They digest at a different pace and can cause some digestive upset. Nobody likes a gassy kitty.


----------



## Sin_Mari (May 6, 2008)

Make sure you find a good raw diet plan for cats though. They're obligate carnivores which means in the wild they eat meat, meat and meat. Nothing else. No grains in their home made raw diet please and very little veges too. From what I've read it's 95% meat and 5% veges. 
But I think it's fantastic if you feed your cat a raw diet.  Commercial food, with only a few exceptions, is horrible stuff.


----------



## pagan22 (May 6, 2008)

Sin_Mari said:


> Make sure you find a good raw diet plan for cats though. They're obligate carnivores which means in the wild they eat meat, meat and meat. Nothing else. No grains in their home made raw diet please and very little veges too. From what I've read it's 95% meat and 5% veges.
> But I think it's fantastic if you feed your cat a raw diet.  Commercial food, with only a few exceptions, is horrible stuff.



Catnip is a wonderful plant to grow. =) It's recommended by 2 out of 3 cats.  But be warned, it's extremely invasive if you happen to plant it outside. It's best if you keep it in a pot in the ground.

One of my cats also likes Russian Tarragon, just the leaves no stems. My dog also likes this plant.


----------



## Greti (May 6, 2008)

I have a horrible habit of over feeding all my animals , even the chickens. Im always afraid they arent getting enough to eat , so i keep the dogs and cats pans filled with dry food all day everyday , and the chickens get feed twice a day , as well as the ducks.
I cant help myself , i think its the maternal instinct going haywire.


----------



## toni (May 6, 2008)

Greti said:


> IIm always afraid they arent getting enough to eat , so i keep the dogs and cats pans filled with dry food all day everyday



I do the same thing with my cats. I never want them to feel hungry. I feel so bad thinking of them hanging around my house with their tummys rumbling. If I am hungry I can go into the fridge and feed myself. My little guys can't do that. So there is always dry food for them to snack on.


----------



## starrbbw (May 6, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> My boy cat is 17 pounds, but he's really long, and he's not pudgy in the least and my girl cat is 14.8 pounds and she's fairly thin as well. I feed them dry food all day and wet food twice a day, I've let them smell my "human food" and they are completely uninterested.



My female cat is a little over 20 lbs. Her belly sways when whe walks and she struggles to clean herself in certain areas. I feel really bad about her being overweight and have changed her dry food to the kind for weight control. I leave a small bowl out all the time of dry food and give her a spoonful of wet food either once or twice a day depending on how much dry food she eats or how much she bugs me. She really doesn't care for human food. She likes to sniff it sometimes but usually just walks away. The only thing she'll partake in is a frosty from Wendy's or other vanilla ice cream. But I only let her eat a little tiny bit and that's probably like twice a year. 

So there's my two cents on how and what I feed my cat and yes, she's a bbw kitty...just like her mama.


----------



## Sin_Mari (May 6, 2008)

CG_8 said:


> Catnip is a wonderful plant to grow. =) It's recommended by 2 out of 3 cats.  But be warned, it's extremely invasive if you happen to plant it outside. It's best if you keep it in a pot in the ground.
> 
> One of my cats also likes Russian Tarragon, just the leaves no stems. My dog also likes this plant.


Ahhh...catnip. The feline's drug of choice.  Not exacty a natural part of the diet for most though. Actually, it's funny my last cat hated the stuff.


----------



## mergirl (May 7, 2008)

i am kinna loath to post this..but..i must admit.. i hate seeing fat animals! 
(all hate mail can be sent to mergirl is a hypocryte @yahoo.co.uk)
because most of the joy that animals experience is psysical...although ive never really asked my pets.
i have known people who have had dogs that were very "overweight" (i'm a bit uncomfortable with that term even in relation to animals..but somehow it seems more relevant). and a dog, naturally will try to run about with all its dogger friends and i think its a shame if it cant keep up.. or gets ill trying...
obviously there is no social stigma attached to animals being fat..like they dont have to consider fitting into theatre seats or feel uncomfortable when eating gravy bones in public..etc
my dog is 11 and can still enjoy going on long walks with me and loves swimming in the sea ..i dont think if she was "overweight" she would be able to do those things with me..
i wouldnt mind.. if a dogs idea of a good time was a nice meal, a film, board game, a stimulating conversation.. but its just not..
dogs like to run about.. its what they were made for..
saying that i dont think that animals have the theory of mind to know what they are missing ..so perhaps it doesnt actually matter what weight your pet is..
hmm.. my dog and cat are sitting on my couch as i write this..and one of them has farted.. so i shall go find a clothes peg!
xmer


----------



## KendraLee (May 7, 2008)

I have 3 cats and I keep food out for them at all times and only one would be considered slightly overweight. I put that down to her being the one who moves around the least though and not because she over eats. Sometimes my boy will eat so much he'll puke it up (I'm looking into getting him help for his kitty bulimia). They dont show any interest in people food but I would never give it to them anyway. It just makes what comes out in the litter box a whole hell of a lot worse and I know for dogs it could really make them clear a room. They do love their treats though, the three of them will all sit together and stare at me and then stare at their treats when its treat time 

View attachment rep.JPG


View attachment rep1.JPG


View attachment rep2.JPG


----------



## Fascinita (May 7, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I absolutely adore my little girl.
> 
> Previously posted photos from an uber-proud kitty momma.



She's very cute. Looks a lot like one of mine.

---

On another note, I wanted to ask the thread:

Can anyone recommend a relatively good commercial food for my kitties. I've had cats forever, but I've never felt good about feeding them the stuff you buy at the supermarket. It just looks "ick." I tried giving them Newman's Own at one point, and they hated that.

Any favorite, fairly good-for-them brands that you can recommend, cat lovers? I'd feel good about a brand that engaged only in humane testing practices, too. (It's a tall order, but I thought I'd ask.)


----------



## pagan22 (May 7, 2008)

A lot of people feed their animals at certain times of the day. It doesn't matter whether it's a dog or cat. Why is this? 

We leave the food out 24-7 and the animals help themselves when they get hungry which is about twice a day. The dog usually eats when we do while our cats eat around 10am and then again around dinnertime. I just find it extremely odd that people keep picking up the food because I would think the animal would gorge themselves because they know the food will be picked up soon.


----------



## katorade (May 8, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> She's very cute. Looks a lot like one of mine.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Innova Evo is a wonderful brand and is completely grain free. Timberwolf Serengeti is also another great brand, from what I've heard, which is also grain free. If your cats are older, though, try to find a good senior formula for them that is lower in protein. As cats age, it gets harder for their kidneys to process large quantities of protein, so you want to cut it back.


----------



## Fascinita (May 8, 2008)

katorade said:


> Innova Evo is a wonderful brand and is completely grain free. Timberwolf Serengeti is also another great brand, from what I've heard, which is also grain free. If your cats are older, though, try to find a good senior formula for them that is lower in protein. As cats age, it gets harder for their kidneys to process large quantities of protein, so you want to cut it back.



Thanks for the tips. I will check out these brands. I know that Timberwolf is listed by Caring Consumer as being cruelty-free in their testing practices. I like that these are grain free.


----------



## pagan22 (May 8, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Thanks for the tips. I will check out these brands. I know that Timberwolf is listed by Caring Consumer as being cruelty-free in their testing practices. I like that these are grain free.



Our vet has recommended Iams for the cats and Eukanuba for the dog. He likened these two to being the Rolls-Royce of the pet food aisle.


----------



## katorade (May 8, 2008)

CG_8 said:


> Our vet has recommended Iams for the cats and Eukanuba for the dog. He likened these two to being the Rolls-Royce of the pet food aisle.



Not to say your vet isn't a good vet, but they are the LAST people you should ask about dog foods. Most of them get kick-backs from companies for endorsing their products, like Iams and Hills Science Diet. Most of them have not even studied that much animal nutrition because it isn't required to be a vet. If it's available at the larger chain stores like Petsmart or Wal-Mart, it's pretty much doggie junk food. If you see corn anywhere in the ingredients list, it's DEFINITELY crap, other grains high on the ingredient list is a red flag, too. They are cheap, undigestable filler that your dog doesn't need and can actually be a leading factor in allergies. It also means your dog will need to eat more food to get the same amount of nutrition.

Reputable breeders that show their dogs are good people to ask. They know how important diet is to the overall appearance of their dogs, and many are advocates of raw diets.


----------



## pagan22 (May 8, 2008)

katorade said:


> Not to say your vet isn't a good vet, but they are the LAST people you should ask about dog foods. Most of them get kick-backs from companies for endorsing their products, like Iams and Hills Science Diet. Most of them have not even studied that much animal nutrition because it isn't required to be a vet. If it's available at the larger chain stores like Petsmart or Wal-Mart, it's pretty much doggie junk food. If you see corn anywhere in the ingredients list, it's DEFINITELY crap, other grains high on the ingredient list is a red flag, too. They are cheap, undigestable filler that your dog doesn't need and can actually be a leading factor in allergies. It also means your dog will need to eat more food to get the same amount of nutrition.
> 
> Reputable breeders that show their dogs are good people to ask. They know how important diet is to the overall appearance of their dogs, and many are advocates of raw diets.



I don't worry about that. We live out in the middle of nowhere and our vet is more reputable than the breeders around here. Unfortunately, we have those stupid people breeding dogs like labradoodles and other such trendy breeds. But that's another argument for another thread. 

Having such a good vet here is nice because most vets prefer big cities where they can charge more money. Like a dentist.


----------



## Sin_Mari (May 9, 2008)

I have to agree that Vets should not be consulted about pet nutrition. They know very little about it and are paid by the companies whose food they sell to promote it. 
You want to do a search online for advice about choosing a healthy commercial dog food. 

About feeding animals at certain times of day instead of 'free feeding'. It's by far the best method of feeding for several reasons. Firstly, you know exactly how much food your animal is eating (this helps with weight control, also makes sure all dogs in the house get the right amount and no one dog is being too greedy LOL and also so you can spot if your animal is ill). 
Secondly, it helps with training...both house training and obedience training. You can control exactly how much food your animal is getting therefore you can tell (roughly) when and how often it's going to need to pee/poop and your animal isn't sick of the sight of food and/or doesn't get overfed when you use treats in training (if you use them ).
Third reason is the food stays fresh and you can make sure nothing nasty gets into it (or happens to it). 

I use to free feed but I would never do it again. Of course, having said all that I have no problem with people wanting to free feed their own animals. It's a personal decision.


----------



## pagan22 (May 9, 2008)

Sin_Mari said:


> About feeding animals at certain times of day instead of 'free feeding'. It's by far the best method of feeding for several reasons. Firstly, you know exactly how much food your animal is eating (this helps with weight control, also makes sure all dogs in the house get the right amount and no one dog is being too greedy LOL and also so you can spot if your animal is ill).
> Secondly, it helps with training...both house training and obedience training. You can control exactly how much food your animal is getting therefore you can tell (roughly) when and how often it's going to need to pee/poop and your animal isn't sick of the sight of food and/or doesn't get overfed when you use treats in training (if you use them ).
> Third reason is the food stays fresh and you can make sure nothing nasty gets into it (or happens to it).



We've "free fed", as you call it, for every single animal we've ever had and this has never been an issue with training. We house trained my border by the crate method. It worked rather quickly, but border collies are known for their intelligence. We also trained the standard sit, stay, get your red frisbee, shake with your right paw, etc by commands only and praise. I know some people have to resort to the treat method for training, but we've never had to do this. 

Now that our dog is older, we give her a treat in the morning when she comes in from going potty. We may give her another treat later in the day in her red kong ball if we have to leave the house. 

And now what's this about food getting nasty? Are you talking about the people who leave food outside for their dog? Yes, that's disgusting. A lot of these people out here keep their dog in a doghouse far away from the people house. 

Our dog may be a working breed, but she's here as our companion, so she eats in the house like our cats (all indoor felines). I strongly believe that dogs are better off when allowed inside. They're a pack animal and need to socialize. 

I'm off my soap box now.


----------



## mergirl (May 9, 2008)

i was recently affected (or should i say my cat was) by the whole vet/product pushing thing..
i found my cat about 3 years ago when he was a wee kitten and was all starved.. i had always had dogs (still do) and so when i took him to the vet to get him his injections i asked about feeding him;how often, the best types of food etc.. i told the vet that he prefered dry food to wet and he told me that it would be ok to feed him a complete food..but it should be "iams".. 
3 years on he developed serious bladder problems.. the op itself would cost hundreds of pounds which i couldnt afford ..so i took him to the p.d.s.a (which is an amazing charity because you pay what you can afford). They told me that cats, male cats in particular can develop these types of problems from dry food and that it creates a calcium deposit on thier eurethra! i told the vet at the p.d.s.a what the private vet had told me about dry food and she said .. ah but did you notice that there was probably an "iams" display in the waiting room... which there TOTALLY was!
i was totally outraged.. these vets OBVIOUSLY know the problems that can occur from feeding some cats only complete food..
anyway my cat is now fine and only eats wet food.. but i feel like going back to my vet and having a bit of an argument with them... actually.. even when he started having bladder problems about a month before he had to have his op.. the private vet said "maby you should feed him...some other brand that i cant remember the name of...."..which was also dry but just cost a bit more..
RAGING!!!

xmer


----------



## katorade (May 9, 2008)

mergirl said:


> i was recently affected (or should i say my cat was) by the whole vet/product pushing thing..
> i found my cat about 3 years ago when he was a wee kitten and was all starved.. i had always had dogs (still do) and so when i took him to the vet to get him his injections i asked about feeding him;how often, the best types of food etc.. i told the vet that he prefered dry food to wet and he told me that it would be ok to feed him a complete food..but it should be "iams"..
> 3 years on he developed serious bladder problems.. the op itself would cost hundreds of pounds which i couldnt afford ..so i took him to the p.d.s.a (which is an amazing charity because you pay what you can afford). They told me that cats, male cats in particular can develop these types of problems from dry food and that it creates a calcium deposit on thier eurethra! i told the vet at the p.d.s.a what the private vet had told me about dry food and she said .. ah but did you notice that there was probably an "iams" display in the waiting room... which there TOTALLY was!
> i was totally outraged.. these vets OBVIOUSLY know the problems that can occur from feeding some cats only complete food..
> ...



Yeah, a couple of the big problems with a dry food only diet is that many of them, especially fish based foods, contain too much magnesium which throws of the pH balance of their urine which may lead to crystals forming, and that since there's no water in it, many cats don't ingest enough water because they don't have a very high thirst drive. 
If crystals form in their bladder, they can block the urethra and be very painful. In male cats it can be FATAL because their urethra is very narrow and the crystals will block it completely, causing toxins to build up in their kidneys and they'll go into renal failure. It can take as little amount as a day to happen. Some signs are blood in the urine, peeing in unusual places (because they associate the box with pain), a large lump in their abdomen, excessive licking, or yowling when they try to pee. You should call your vet immediately if you notice any of that.
To prevent it, feeding wet food is a good idea, preferably one that is poultry or meat based, not seafood. Also always keep fresh water available. You can even buy fountains that a lot of cats prefer because the water won't become stagnant. My cat gets both wet and dry food because kibble actually helps keep their teeth and gums healthy. Kibble in the morning, wet food in the evening.


----------



## Sin_Mari (May 9, 2008)

CG_8 said:


> We've "free fed", as you call it, for every single animal we've ever had and this has never been an issue with training. We house trained my border by the crate method. It worked rather quickly, but border collies are known for their intelligence. We also trained the standard sit, stay, get your red frisbee, shake with your right paw, etc by commands only and praise. I know some people have to resort to the treat method for training, but we've never had to do this.
> 
> Now that our dog is older, we give her a treat in the morning when she comes in from going potty. We may give her another treat later in the day in her red kong ball if we have to leave the house.
> 
> ...


You're right, Border Collies are a highly biddable breed so treats are not necessary for them.

Anyway, my point was (and I realised re-reading my post that I sounded smug at the beginning I certainly didn't mean to) that free feeding has its down sides and is not always the best method. Feeding at certain times of the day helps you know exactly what, when and how much you're feeding and how much your pets getting (as well as keeping an eye on health). For me personally it is far better, but as I said before...if you want to free feed, go ahead.  If it works for you, that's great. You just asked why people 'don't' free feed and I told you.

By the way, as a serious dog person, I absolutely believe dogs are part of the family and loathe to see them trapped in the backyard for life as well.


----------



## Waxwing (May 9, 2008)

Sin_Mari said:


> You're right, Border Collies are a highly biddable breed so treats are not necessary for them.
> 
> Anyway, my point was (and I realised re-reading my post that I sounded smug at the beginning I certainly didn't mean to) that free feeding has its down sides and is not always the best method. Feeding at certain times of the day helps you know exactly what, when and how much you're feeding and how much your pets getting (as well as keeping an eye on health). For me personally it is far better, but as I said before...if you want to free feed, go ahead.  If it works for you, that's great. You just asked why people 'don't' free feed and I told you.
> 
> By the way, as a serious dog person, I absolutely believe dogs are part of the family and loathe to see them trapped in the backyard for life as well.



I would love to be able to free feed my dog (a Border Collie, as it happens), but that man will eat until he is stuffed, and do it repeatedly. To make his mealtimes more special, I always cook him something fresh along with his meal. He loves veggies, so he gets some (cooled) sauteed veggies in flax oil with his boring dog food.

The cat is free-fed, and so far I've had no problem with his health.


----------



## mergirl (May 9, 2008)

katorade said:


> Yeah, a couple of the big problems with a dry food only diet is that many of them, especially fish based foods, contain too much magnesium which throws of the pH balance of their urine which may lead to crystals forming, and that since there's no water in it, many cats don't ingest enough water because they don't have a very high thirst drive.
> If crystals form in their bladder, they can block the urethra and be very painful. In male cats it can be FATAL because their urethra is very narrow and the crystals will block it completely, causing toxins to build up in their kidneys and they'll go into renal failure. It can take as little amount as a day to happen. Some signs are blood in the urine, peeing in unusual places (because they associate the box with pain), a large lump in their abdomen, excessive licking, or yowling when they try to pee. You should call your vet immediately if you notice any of that.
> To prevent it, feeding wet food is a good idea, preferably one that is poultry or meat based, not seafood. Also always keep fresh water available. You can even buy fountains that a lot of cats prefer because the water won't become stagnant. My cat gets both wet and dry food because kibble actually helps keep their teeth and gums healthy. Kibble in the morning, wet food in the evening.


yeah.. it was really quick when my cat got ill.. i'm so glad i rushed him to the vets right away...didnt know about avoiding the fishy type foods.. i shall do from now on.. i mean for my cat...hmmm lol.. i actually always buy the gravy stuff and put water in his dinner so that he gets enough fluids... he sometimes drinks my bath water too...and when i'm brushing my teeth he has a wee drink too sometimes..(i usually dont see him and he ends up with a toothpasty head.. lol).

xmer


----------



## Suze (May 10, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> My your dog has some pearlie whites! I thought at first you had doctored the photos and put human teeth in there (like the little Quizno's creature), but then I realized they were canine.. funny. My last dog was 13 with a very bad set of teeth when he passed away. I think it has just been THAT LONG since I've seen a dog up close and personal with healthy, white teeth. Cute puppy.. post more photos plz.



Thanks!
He's almost 10 years old, not exactly a puppy anymore...but he totally acts like one!
His teeth are normally pretty yellowish, that 1st pic just had a really good teeth angle

(he always close his eyes when i take pics of him...a little camera shy I guess) 

View attachment DSC01247222.JPG


View attachment PC111279.JPG


----------

